# Drawing Bettas for Fun



## Megan1793

Hello, so I've been perusing the art threads here and decided to go ahead and start my own 

I'd like to draw people's bettas (to the best of my abilities lol) I'm trying to get into digital art and get more familiar and comfortable with it since it's gunna be part of my (hopefully) future career. I'll try to mix up styles a bit between flowy and sketchy, and more vector type pieces.

Most important, to prevent things from getting too crazy, I'm going to be doing this similar to how Ao has done their drawing thread. This means that after every drawing I do, I will post a new reply letting people know that a slot is open. When a slot is open it will be first come first serve. I won't be doing any dibs on drawings, and I'll be doing them one at a time. I will get them done and up as soon as I am able to. 

That being said, all you need to do for me to draw your betta (when a slot is open) is post this information for me:


Picture of your betta
Tail type and gender
Short description of coloration
Short description of personality
Your favorite color


----------



## Megan1793

Slot is open


----------



## DangerousAngel

Picture of your betta:







Tail type and gender: Male VT
Short description of coloration: Royal blue with red at tips
Short description of personality: Gentle, Loving, and very spoiled 
Your favorite color: Turquoise


----------



## Megan1793

Here you go  Had a lot of fun with the coloring on this one.


----------



## Megan1793

slot is open


----------



## BettaBoy11

Can you do Pi please?
He's a Male Superdelta 
He's marble: he currently has a black and blue body, with red fins, that are clear at the tips.
He's 'cool.' He's calm, and 'cool'... Except when he's angry... Then he is REALLY angry.
My favourite colour? Blue!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Megan1793 said:


> Here you go  Had a lot of fun with the coloring on this one.


OMG it's perfect!! Thank you so much!! <3


----------



## Megan1793

DangerousAngel said:


> OMG it's perfect!! Thank you so much!! <3


Glad you like it  and I'll get to work on Pi


----------



## Elleth

Subbing!


----------



## Megan1793

Here is Pi finished


----------



## Megan1793

Slot is open


----------



## Elleth

Picture of your betta:








Tail type and gender: Male crowntail 
Short description of coloration: White and light blue marble - blue is only on fins 
Short description of personality: Sassy, adorable Mr. Attitude 
Your favorite color: The shade of light blue he is


----------



## BettaBoy11

NICE! Thanks a lot!!! He looks awesome!


----------



## Megan1793

Here you go Elleth 









I gotta head out to meet some family now, but I'll open up another slot when I get back


----------



## Elleth

Oooo, he looks so awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Megan1793

slot is open


----------



## ao

Oooh me!








Splotch is a....DT Combtail... I think? he has two splits in his tail. I think someone tried to cross a plakat with a crowntail and got this guy

He's mostly purply, red, blue. whatever you see in the photo is fine!  He also has a little blue cap

Personality... curious like all bettas!

My favorite color.... dang this one is hard... yellow is one of them


----------



## Megan1793

I'll get started


----------



## ao

Megan1793 said:


> I'll get started


Can't wait!


----------



## Megan1793

Here ya go, and yellow worked perfectly to make him pop


----------



## ao

That's adorable! thank you so much!!!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

If a slot is open, can you please draw my fishie Bubbles? Your drawings are so cute! :-D

He's a Halfmoon Double Tail Male

He's an awesome, funny fish!

Please ignore tail biting, unless you really want to add that detail.

And my favorite color is teal.

Thank you! I'd love to see him drawn.


----------



## Megan1793

I'm opening a slot now


----------



## Lilypad

Can you do my boy?

Tail type and gender: Male DET
Short description of coloration: Mostly red, black tipped fins 
Short description of personality: naughty! fin biter and snail nipper
Your favorite color: Red

Edit - - - Ooops, put the wrong photo the first time


----------



## Megan1793

I'll get started now


----------



## Lilypad

Megan1793 said:


> I'll get started now


Thank you very much!


----------



## Megan1793

Here ya go 









I gotta head to work here pretty soon, but I'll open another slot when I get home later tonight


----------



## Lilypad

I love it!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Megan1793

Lilypad said:


> I love it!! Thank you so much!!


Glad you like it  I gave him a little pointy nose since he's naughty lol



And, the next slot is open


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Can you do bubbles? Info and picture above.


----------



## Megan1793

BubblesTheBlueBetta said:


> Can you do bubbles? Info and picture above.


I'll get started on him


----------



## Megan1793

Here's Bubbles


----------



## Megan1793

slot is open


----------



## ao

Darn, I need to rescue some bettas so I can solicit more drawings!

If you don't mind me asking, what software are you using, and what Profession/ Major are you pursuing?


----------



## Megan1793

For these drawings here I've been using my samsung galaxy note 10.1 tablet and drawing with the sketchbook pro app  I've been neglecting my tablet for a while so I decided I'd break it back out. I'm a graphic design major, and minoring in illustration. Some day I'm going to invest in a nice wacom tablet, but the samsung one works for now.


----------



## ao

Oooh! I graduated from graphic design! 
High 5!

If you're looking for a nice pressure sensitive tablet that won't break the bank, I recommend the ones on monoprice.com, I used those during my college years and still have one on hand as back up


----------



## Megan1793

I'll be going into my 5th year of college this next month. I changed majors late in the game and transferred schools so my senior year ended up basically being my freshman year and I got to start all over lol but I got all my general core classes done so I'm just doing major related courses now


----------



## ao

Gosh, I did 4 years and thought that was a lot :/

i certainly don't get to draw as much anymore, so bettafish.com has become the perfect platform to help me in that area!


----------



## Megan1793

There is still a slot open


----------



## Starburst44

Could you draw Bohr?
He's a male Halfmoon. I know he looks pale yellow in the picture but he has brightened up a lot since. He's very chill and pretty calm.
Oh, and my favorite color is pink.

Thanks!


----------



## Megan1793

I'll start on him now


----------



## DangerousAngel

When you can would you mind giving Kip a go? You can do red with this one.


----------



## Megan1793

Here's Bohr


----------



## Megan1793

DangerousAngel said:


> When you can would you mind giving Kip a go? You can do red with this one.
> View attachment 601833



I'll be opening another slot when I get back from work tonight (about 4 and a half to 5 hours)

If you come by when I open up the next slot then I can do him. But it's first come first serve once a slot is open


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh. ok. Hopefully I'll make it.


----------



## Starburst44

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Megan1793

Slot is open


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Oh thank you! Bubbles looks adorable! I'll be hanging it up above my tank. :-D


----------



## DangerousAngel

DangerousAngel said:


> When you can would you mind giving Kip a go? You can do red with this one.
> View attachment 601833


Kip?


----------



## Megan1793

DangerousAngel said:


> Kip?


Sure, I'll start on him now


----------



## DangerousAngel

I can't wait! Thanks!!


----------



## Megan1793

Here's my attempt at Kip, had a hard time getting the body color right, but hope it's not too bad lol

The colors also seems to change a bit when I transfer the file to my computer so that doesn't help much either :/


----------



## Megan1793

Slot is open


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's adorable! His body is actually silver, and he has a cute wavy anal fin. Would you like me to try and get better one?


----------



## Megan1793

DangerousAngel said:


> That's adorable! His body is actually silver, and he has a cute wavy anal fin. Would you like me to try and get better one?



I re-did Kip, feel a bit better about it this time. When I transferred the file to my computer the colors got a lot more blue toned for some reason, but it adds to the silvery body lol


----------



## DangerousAngel

Now _that _ looks like Kip! Thank you!!
If a slot is open could you do Onyx?







I want to have something like this for him when he comes home. (he really is white, not green LOL)
He's a Black Platinum Dragon Plakat. I think silver would be nice for this one.


----------



## Megan1793

DangerousAngel said:


> Now _that _ looks like Kip! Thank you!!
> If a slot is open could you do Onyx?
> View attachment 602818
> 
> I want to have something like this for him when he comes home. (he really is white, not green LOL)
> He's a Black Platinum Dragon Plakat. I think silver would be nice for this one.


No problem, a slot is still open so I can start on it now but it may take a bit, got some things I need to get done before I can really just sit down and draw


----------



## DangerousAngel

Sure, take your time!


----------



## Megan1793

DangerousAngel said:


> Sure, take your time!


Got him done, love his coloration  was an interesting fish to try to portray.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Holy cow! WOW! That's beautiful! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Megan1793

DangerousAngel said:


> Holy cow! WOW! That's beautiful! Thank you so much!!!


Glad you like it 


Next slot is open


----------



## Elleth

Can you do Elendil? Male HMPK, red copper. He's a giant. He's very friendly and a piggy. You can just put him on whatever background you think will make him pop. The bottom picture displays his color most accurately. 


























Thank you!


----------



## Megan1793

Elleth said:


> Can you do Elendil? Male HMPK, red copper. He's a giant. He's very friendly and a piggy. You can just put him on whatever background you think will make him pop. The bottom picture displays his color most accurately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I'll get started on him


----------



## Megan1793

Here's Elendil (love the name btw)


----------



## Elleth

Thank you!  And thank you for the awesome drawing, looks so great.


----------



## Megan1793

slot is open


----------



## DangerousAngel

Elendil is SUCH a cutie!!
Would you mind doing Eclipse? He's a Chocolate(?) DoubleTail How about a teal background (or whatever you think you make him pop!)


----------



## Megan1793

I can get started on Eclipse now, sorry about the delay, didn't see the notification till this morning when I was heading to work.


----------



## Megan1793

Here ya go


----------



## Megan1793

and next slot is open


----------



## DangerousAngel

OMG That is so cute!! I just love your work!! I have another one I want you to do but I'll give someone else a chance.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan

How bout Test Fish


----------



## Megan1793

Ganggreenkhan said:


> How bout Test Fish


Could you please provide the information on the first post? Especially tail type and coloration. Thanks


----------



## Megan1793

Ganggreenkhan said:


> How bout Test Fish


If I don't get a reply soon, I will be opening the slot back up. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Megan1793

okay, slot is opened back up


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oscar? PK King. Choose any color that would make him pop!


----------



## Megan1793

DangerousAngel said:


> Oscar? PK King. Choose any color that would make him pop!
> View attachment 607962


I'll work on him while I'm on break at work then post him when I get home this evening


----------



## DangerousAngel

Sounds good! Thanks!!


----------



## Megan1793

Here's Oscar  I love his blue and orange combo.


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's exactly like Oscar! Thank you!


----------



## Megan1793

DangerousAngel said:


> That's exactly like Oscar! Thank you!


No problem 

Next slot is open


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOL I'm back! Could you do storm? He's some sort of Plakat, not too sure if he's DT or not. Could you do a purple background?


----------



## Megan1793

DangerousAngel said:


> LOL I'm back! Could you do storm? He's some sort of Plakat, not too sure if he's DT or not. Could you do a purple background?
> View attachment 609242


No problem, I'll get started after I eat dinner


----------



## Megan1793

Here's Storm


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you so much! I love it!


----------



## Megan1793

Slot is open


----------



## PurpleJay

Neptune?
DeT. Fiesty but friendly, likes to get stuck in weird places. And he's a dude. Koi.
Don't care for background color, do whatever you want


----------



## Megan1793

PurpleJay said:


> Neptune?
> DeT. Fiesty but friendly, likes to get stuck in weird places. And he's a dude. Koi.
> Don't care for background color, do whatever you want


I'll get started on him now


----------



## Megan1793

Here he is, tried doing some transparency on his fins


----------



## PurpleJay

Yay! Thanks 

Ahh, he looks just like he did before he marbled and decided Plakat was a good look on his fins, goddangit.


----------



## Megan1793

Started school back up so not as active as I'd like to be, but the next slot is open


----------



## DangerousAngel

Chili? Red VT. Choose any color!


----------



## Megan1793

DangerousAngel said:


> View attachment 615378
> 
> Chili? Red VT. Choose any color!


I'll start on him now


----------



## DangerousAngel

Sounds good! :-D


----------



## Megan1793

Here you go


----------



## DangerousAngel

Green is just what I was hoping for!! He's so cute! Thank you so much!


----------



## Megan1793

Slot is open


----------



## Indigo Betta

Picture of your betta:







Tail type and gender: Male CT
Short description of coloration: black body with red on anal fin and whitish blue streaks on his tail and dorsal
Short description of personality: likes to build bubble nests, quite nervous, likes to flare at me.
Your favorite color: blue


----------



## Megan1793

Indigo Betta said:


> Picture of your betta:
> View attachment 616042
> 
> Tail type and gender: Male CT
> Short description of coloration: black body with red on anal fin and whitish blue streaks on his tail and dorsal
> Short description of personality: likes to build bubble nests, quite nervous, likes to flare at me.
> Your favorite color: blue


I'll start on him now


----------



## Megan1793

Here you go


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Is a slot open? I'd adore one for my unnamed new betta  they fabulous!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Megan1793 said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 616082



Thank you! it is very awesome!!


----------



## Megan1793

Slot is open, be home in about 10-15 mins and can start drawing then


----------



## SplashyBetta

Can you please draw my girl Lola?
















She's a crowntail. Not sure how to describe her colour to be honest. She's very friendly and always looks like she wants to be the center of attention in the sorority tank. My favourite colour is pastel green.
Thank you so much


----------



## Megan1793

SplashyBetta said:


> Can you please draw my girl Lola?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a crowntail. Not sure how to describe her colour to be honest. She's very friendly and always looks like she wants to be the center of attention in the sorority tank. My favourite colour is pastel green.
> Thank you so much



Sure, I probably won't get it up till tomorrow afternoon though. I have a little bit of homework to do for my illustration class and then I'll be going to bed to go to class in the morning, but I'll have it up by tomorrow evening for sure


----------



## Megan1793

Sorry it took a while, had some school stuff come up.


----------



## justineatsoda

Im not sure if you're still drawing bettas but if you have the time, I love your drawings! 








here's my Crowntail male Sig


----------



## Ghost12

omg, your art is sooo cute. Once you get caught up/ a slot opens I've gotta request one <3


----------



## Bettabirdlover

Is there a slot open?


----------



## BettaNard

If you ever get the time for my boy Callisto.  

- Super Delta Tail
- Teal-ish blue/green
- Curious and charming! 
- Love most colours (sorry!)





Big fan of your drawings!!! :-D


----------

